# Hillesheim Eifel "Tanz auf dem Vulkan"



## MLo (4. August 2008)

Kennt jemand diese Runde ? Soll wohl ausgepfeilt sein, mehr ist mir leider nicht bakannt...
Habe auch bei Google nichts richtiges gefunden.
Bin Freitag dort, würde gern vorher mehr wissen...

Vielen Dank


----------



## Schlammcatcher (4. August 2008)

Hai,

ich komme aus der Gegend und habe von einer solchen Runde noch nie gehört, allerdings ist es gut möglich, dass es unter den Locals so eine Tour gibt. Habe bei GPS-Info das hier gefunden Tanz auf dem Vulkan, das kann es aber nicht sein. Eventuell ist damit eine der Vulkanbike-Strecken gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MLo (5. August 2008)

Hallo Schlammcatcher,

kennst Du sonst etwas in der Umgebung ? Ausgepfeilt wäre nicht schlecht...

Viele Grüße

MLo


----------



## Schlammcatcher (5. August 2008)

Nun..ich komme "aus der Gegend", das kann hier sehr weitläufig sein , aber eine ausgepfeilte Strecke kenne ich dort nicht, leider kann ich dir da keinen Tipp geben


----------



## jmr-biking (2. September 2008)

Also von solch einer Tour habe ich auch noch nichts gehört. Der Hillesheimer Sportverein führt einmal im Jahr beim Sportfest Touren rund um Hillesheim durch. Macht immer Spaß dort mit zu fahren. 
www.vfl-hillesheim.de

oder 

www.derteller-aktuell.de

Einmal im Jahr Radeln, Laufen, Aktion für Burkina Faso. Ebenfalls tolle Touren mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Leider konnte ich dieses Jahr nicht dabei sein.

Ausgeschilderte Touren gibt`s dort nur im Rahmen des Vulkanbike Trail Parks.

www.trailpark.de


----------



## Schlammcatcher (4. September 2008)

@jmr-biking:

Ich werd' bekloppt. Schöne Touren haste da auf deiner page, wigger su.

Die werde ich demnächst mal bevölkern, aber zuerst muss ich auf der Vulkanbike ein Foto mit Sabine hinkriegen!


----------



## jmr-biking (5. September 2008)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> @jmr-biking:
> 
> Ich werd' bekloppt. Schöne Touren haste da auf deiner page, wigger su.
> 
> Die werde ich demnächst mal bevölkern, aber zuerst muss ich auf der Vulkanbike ein Foto mit Sabine hinkriegen!



Danke fürs Lob. Leider kann ich dieses Jahr beim Vulkanbike nicht dabei sein. Bin noch bis Dezember im Ausland tätig. 
Aber so hin und wieder Zeit um meine Homepage auszubauen habe ich schon. Im Moment baue ich Google Maps ein.

Es lohnt sich also so hin und wieder drauf zu schauen. Neue Strecken wirds auch noch geben. Es gibt noch so einige, die ich zwar schon gefahren bin, aber noch nicht veröffentlicht habe.


----------

